# How often would you go fursuiting?



## mdc95 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm curious as some people seem to fursuit all the time where as others only seem to fursuit at special occasions such as cons


----------



## sawblade5 (Oct 29, 2009)

I would say as Often as possible on this one as I have been having so much fun doing in my first go around with the Eagle Suit: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2956334/ I can't wait to get back out there and do it again.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 29, 2009)

Your suit looks like the big brother of Featherwind 

And I would love to wear my suit as often as I can, permitting I'm allowed to wear it wherever I go (damn malls).


----------



## Mr Hollow (Oct 29, 2009)

As much as wearing a suit as much as possible would be really fun, There is the fact taken into consideration of course, The public, And, The majority of the public would either take it badly, Or be completely freaked out,
Hell.. Knowing this day and age you could get beaten up for wearing a simple collar.

Inside the home and at furry/relevant conventions/meetings are always the best place really,
Wearing a fursuit out in public's a massive risk, Which kind of sucks :\
I'd love to be able to just walk into some ordinary store in a fursuit though and just act casual purchasing something XDD.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 29, 2009)

Beastcub actually did that; she went shopping in Petsmart in her Purrsnickity suit. :3 There are some stores that don't mind people in costumes, like Petsmart or Walmart. But I would definitely call the store in advance and let them know what you're planning.


----------



## Shino (Oct 29, 2009)

Any excuse I can come up with I use. Heck, I'm going to be busy enough on Saturday that I'll probably be in suit all day long. Sometimes, I'll even throw it on at home when I'm bored.

Reasons, you ask? _*evil laugh*_ I have no reason!!! _Muhahahaha...._


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 29, 2009)

>:3 I'm wearing my suit right now.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 29, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> >:3 I'm wearing my suit right now.


 
How are you typing?? :O


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd suit every weekend if I could. *wistful sigh*

But I recently moved 200 miles away from my mundie friends and have decided against going out alone. I just don't want to risk hurting myself or having some arse-hat throwing a coke at me or something.

But that's what conventions are for!


----------



## RoseHexwit (Oct 29, 2009)

I love fursuiting. It's the most fun I can possibly have when my boyfriend isn't around. :3

I picked "Once a month," though, because I'm afraid to do it too often. The novelty might wear off, and then I'll be sooooooo bored.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 29, 2009)

If I had one, I'd just wear it whenever.
Don't have to have a reason beyond "I want to."
Although I'd reserve against it in times of shitty weather and unfavorable circumstance (meaning, fursuit would make certain activities more difficult or it would get dirty or torn easily).


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 29, 2009)

During Volunteer events, Halloween and designated suit outings.


----------



## pixthor (Oct 29, 2009)

If I had one, I would be fursuiting right now through halloween. If it's not halloween. It would be once a month.


----------



## Zhael (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd do it whenever I could.  It'd be a lot of fun.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 30, 2009)

sawblade5 said:


> I would say as Often as possible on this one as I have been having so much fun doing in my first go around with the Eagle Suit: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2956334/ I can't wait to get back out there and do it again.



...lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4-e4nlfdRI

Srry... I couldn't resist...

But seriously, I'd fursuit as often as I could. I don't know any fursuiters in my area though


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 30, 2009)

a whole lot this week


----------



## sawblade5 (Oct 31, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> ...lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4-e4nlfdRI
> 
> Srry... I couldn't resist...
> ...



Hmm I see and I plan on going to Midwest Furfest with it. (Along with my Red-tailed Hawk suit I hope) Eagleman is in the Chigcagland aera hmm. Well it has the same Body Suit (Before my Modifications) so I guess they got the Eagleman from Rubies also. The Brown Feet and skin legs on my suit got replaced with Yellow Fur. It's hard to say where the head comes from.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 31, 2009)

Needs a "NEVER" option.


----------



## Kyaterina (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd go as often as possible..

I have a few friends here where I live that have suits. One of them goes to school with me. He brings it to school and changes when he gets there. No one has ever given him crap about it.

As far as I know, he's worn it bowling, to the mall, assorted stores...

The only trouble I've ever heard of any of my fursuiting friends getting into was one time at a Ren Faire.

Apparently the friend in question wore it to the faire, and was asked to remove the head momentarily because a creep in a mascot costume had been luring children away and molesting them. Once the police saw that he wasn't the guy, they let him put the head back on and there was no problem at all.

But calling in advance to let people know probably isn't a bad idea.

And if you get asked to leave, just leave. -shrug- If a cop stops you, let them pat you down, take the head off, whatever. If you have nothing to hide, I don't imagine it should be a problem..

So yeah, when I get mine, I intend to wear it as often as I can. <3


----------



## onai (Nov 4, 2009)

Generally i suit whenever i can. Which is mostly at parties, hanging out with friends, or cons.


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 4, 2009)

i go out in suit whenever i have the excuse, that being
anime/sci-fi/commic cons
animal related fundraising events
ren fairs
halloween and pre-halloween events (like witchapalooza earlyin october)
xmas events with my reindeer
and i got invited to do a fantasy fair and got free parking/entyr/food and a headless area set up

i don't suit in public at random, i only feel comfortable when there is some obvious excuse for being there, such as with most of the pet fundraisers there are venders and i just get assumed as some one's mascot.


----------



## Geek (Nov 4, 2009)

If i had one, i'll fursuit every single night as a pyjama because i want to dream like a baby.


----------



## HoneyPup (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't have a fursuit, but if I did, probably not any more often than once a month.


----------



## RoadDogg (Nov 5, 2009)

I would go every chance I get if I had a fursuit but its too damn hot here in Arizona to go fursuiting anyway! LOL


----------



## InuAkiko (Nov 7, 2009)

I love my suit, but I don't want to get bored with it. Also I hate having to clean and repair, so once a month is okay with me.



sawblade5 said:


> Hmm I see and I plan on going to Midwest Furfest with it.


I would laugh if I see you there, but I still think it's cool. Highpaw for you.


----------



## Kanye East (Nov 16, 2009)

I went ice skating in it this past Saturday just for shits and giggles. I do it any opportunity I get, but hey.. its my nitch in the community.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't actually own any fursuits, but the ones that I have designed that I want to have built for me are a lot more on the realistic side than the cuddly side, and one in particular holds traces of _Renard_ and_ Negaren_ (particuilarly the giant-ass dredlocks, although no spinal cords are to be found in my design).

So yeah, I could wear them at any time to scare the hell out of people and play "Stairway to Heaven" while at a park (or similar).


----------



## Vatz (Nov 19, 2009)

Kanye East said:


> its my nitch in the community.


 

Niche.


Forgive me, I'm a sort of a compulsive grammar-Nazi.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 19, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> How are you typing?? :O


 

He might have really thin-ass gloves.
I know that my design calls for skin-tight (or at least near-skin-tight) parts--like really tight gloves that have thin pawpads on them of a different material that transfers heat, so that I can use my iPod while fursuiting.


 I iz teh triple-post GAWD.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Dec 17, 2009)

Geek said:


> If i had one, i'll fursuit every single night as a pyjama because i want to dream like a baby.


Two things:

- Do not do so while wearing the mask (unless it's designed to allow for really easy/comfortable breathing)
- I have done that 3 times already (of course, without the mask).  At least regarding my Lucario fursuit/cosplay/costume, it does feel comfortable; but I only do it on cold nights (quite a rarity in beautiful BoriquÃ©n).


----------



## Geek (Dec 17, 2009)

I wan't to explore how it feels to be fursuited. My body is athletic so i don't think i would be sweating much compared of going to the gym. I wan't to make sexy poses in the mirror and see if i could attract furry girls attention... and sleep well


----------



## El Furicuazo (Dec 17, 2009)

It depends on the suit itself.  Depending on the choice of materials & desired aesthetics, the suit can be rather breathable (at least the fabric & plush parts of mine are) or asfixiating at worst (sadly the mask of mine is on this line).

Can't say much about fur girls; because I haven't dealt much with them (heh, I've only met in person a few furry cyberfriends [rather recently], & only 1 of them being a lady), even less when it comes to what you'd like.  Still, it's not only looks; you must find other additional ways to be appealing to them.

About sleeping, I'd say it's OK, but only if you don't use the mask (unless it's breathable).  If you want to try it, I'd advise you to do so in a cool or cold night, before a day with little or no affairs to manage.

Would you have the patience, enthusiasm & skills potential to create your own?  Otherwise, it's time to sweat cash to commission one.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Dec 17, 2009)

Never. Only If I wanted to epically end my fucking dull life.


----------



## Spike (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, I don't have a suit, but if I'd had one I would wear it as offten I can.


----------



## Sabian (Dec 22, 2009)

I will probably wear mine only to events, its probly not a good idea to wear a semi realistic bear suit in a hunting town. I still want to make some chain maille for him to wear to the ren festival.


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't want a suit, just ears. It would be pointless having a suit since I'd be too much of a wimp to wear one.


----------



## Gight (Dec 22, 2009)

As often as I could.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Dec 23, 2009)

If I had one, I would wear it at Halloween and conventions and/or furmeets. Also when I'm bored, or watching TV in the basement.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Dec 23, 2009)

I just slept with most of my suit on lastnight (for the 4th time).


----------



## Beetlecat (Dec 23, 2009)

Geek said:


> I wan't to make sexy poses in the mirror and see if i could attract furry girls attention... and sleep well



Given our relative population differences, I suspect you're much more likely to gain the attention of gay males :>


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 10, 2010)

so some of you guys just go out in public in fursuits with no problems? i should try that when i get mine.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 10, 2010)

If I could I would whenever I could without risk to myself or the suit. Im in the process of trying to make at least some cat gloves. lol of course without any sewing experence, other than 1 year of crafting in school, Im failing horribly. lol thats how it goes i guess.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jan 11, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> so some of you guys just go out in public in fursuits with no problems? i should try that when i get mine.


Before doing that, find out what laws does your area have regarding being in public with a covered face.  At least here in Puerto Rico, if you're underage AND are under the supervision of your parents &/or guardian, you can fursuit inside most malls.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 11, 2010)

I think it would be great fun to go out fursuiting, Sadly I do not have one or know any one in my area (Don't know any RL furrys). I would never wear the suit if I was by my self,(I do not have one but once I find other I might get one) only if their where other fursuiters or if my friends did not mind a having a fox with them. So yea, probably fun to do it a few times a month


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm a chick.. so I don't have to worry too much about getting beat up or whatever. :>
Unless the person wants around 20 guys on top of them (lol) stomping their jaws into the pavement.
I'm too cute to harm. :<

But yeah.. if I had a suit I'd wear it whenever I wanted to. 
But as Vaelarsa said.. not when it rains or when it has a good chance of getting torn or dirty.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 11, 2010)

man! id love to randomly wear one around the mall or something XD. but i say only on special occasions/when i feel like it


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 11, 2010)

If possible, it would depends on the occasion (Halloween) and if I was near a fur-con or fur-meet.

But I lack a suit for now...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 12, 2010)

Suiting is fun but I don't want to do it all the time. If you suit all the time it is going to take away the novelty.

So I keep it for special occasions (going to a convention) or for volunteering, or for when the fur-group manages every once in a while to have a fur suit friendly meet. If you don't suit up a whole lot, it makes it that much more fun to put it back on.


----------



## vicky86 (Jan 29, 2010)

I go fursuiting about Once a month.


----------



## Libsmearminyeh (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a partial and I tend to wear it whenever I have the chance...  I genarally do it as a way to spice up things for myself and everyone else XD I think I don't chicken out because my face is uncovered aside from the hood. the worst that's ever happened? a couple people meowed at me... which was really dumb, since I LOOKED NOTHING LIKE A CAT... 
here's me- http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn317/undeadwindigo/Raaji_Costume_by_Abyss_13.jpg
I mean seriously? taxonomy fail for reals! but then... what sound _would_ you make to taunt a tentacle monster?


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Feb 2, 2010)

I find it odd how there's a few people responding to this who seem to detest fursuiting.  What are you doing in the fursuit forum if you don't like it?  o,o

Anyways, when I get my suit I'll prolly go once a month, at least.  In public, anyways.  Only because I don't really have the time to go out often these days.  D:  College and all that.

I'll most certainly wear it out with my furry friends, during furmeets, Halloween, etc.  Maybe out-and-about sometimes, too. ^^  We've already planned to "raid" WalMart in a few months.  xD

I'm really excited to get mine.  I suited once in a friend's suit for about 15 minutes and it totally clicked with me.  I'd always had an interest in it, but that just sealed the deal for me.  :3


----------

